
Bernoulli Numbers and Ideal Classes (2008) [pdf] - jpelecanos
http://smf4.emath.fr/Publications/Gazette/2008/118/smf_gazette_118_42-49.pdf
======
mrkgnao
Borderline surprised this is on the frontpage. :)

Here are two comments from yours truly on what "ideals" are and why they make
sense to think about for number theory:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14016396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14016396)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14017178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14017178)

~~~
ocfnash
Ah yes, but it is the generalisation to _fractional_ ideals that is required
to obtain the ideal class group.

~~~
mrkgnao
I know, but it's good to understand the _trivial_ fractional ideals first. :)

(I like your blog, btw!)

~~~
ocfnash
Thanks for the kind remarks :-)

